# Kann mich nicht anmelden



## Zuckerschniss (15. Dez. 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich weiss ja nicht, ob die Frage schon aufgetaucht ist, aber ich kann mir keine Profile mehr ansehen, auch nicht mein eigenes. Ist erst seit der Umstellung so, vorher ging's. 

 

Danke für schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Joachim (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Zuckerschniss
Ist mir bis dato unbekannt. Welchen Style benutzt du? Cache und Cookies schon mal gelöscht? Seit wann ist das so?

Und: Kann das mal bitte ein weiterer normaler User bestätigen? Danke.


----------



## Annett (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Guten Abend.

Gerade mal nachgesehen... ich denke, "Zuckerschniss" (habe grad den Usernamen nicht zur Hand) sollte Ihre Mailadresse mit Hilfe des Freischaltungslinks bestätigen.
Vermutlich wurde diese in letzter Zeit mal geändert?! 

Ich schicke vorsichtshalber eine neue Mail raus, falls die alte bereits versehentlich gelöscht wurde.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (17. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Anette!

Stimmt, ich hab meine Mail-Adresse geändert. Wie geht's jetzt weiter? Hast Du die Mail an die alte Adresse geschickt? 

Gruss Ellen


----------



## Annett (17. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Ellen.


Die Mail ging an die Adresse, welche Du hier angegeben hast.
Hast Du schon mal da nachgesehen und den Link geklickt? 

Die aktuelle angegebene Mailadresse findest Du unter "Nützliche Links"-> Profil bearbeiten" -> "E-Mail & Kennwort".
Also genau da, wo Du sie geändert hast. Bei uns existieren nur die aktuellen Daten. Ich kenne deshalb leider Deine alte Mailadresse nicht.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (19. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Annett,

ich glaube, da liegt das Problem: Ich komme doch in mein Profil nicht mehr rein, kann also auch meine E-Mail-Adresse nicht ändern. Vielleicht melde ich mich einfach nochmal neu an. Ich hab auch keine Mail an die neue Adresse bekommen. Trotzdem Danke für die Mühe.

Gruss Ellen


----------



## Zuckerschniss (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Ha, mit neuem Namen anmelden geht ja auch nicht, weil meine neue E-Mail-Adresse registriert ist. Also, ich weiss nicht mehr weiter. HIIIILLLLLFFFFEEEE!!!

Gruss Ellen


----------



## dersil (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

....

@ Ellen

an deine alte Email kommst du nicht mehr ran


----------



## Joachim (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht anmelden*

Moin,

so, ich habs mal in nen neues Thema geschoben - hat ja mit "Fehler im neuen Board" nun wirklich nichts zu tun. 

Denn mal los mit dem entwirren:

Ellen, du versuchts dich mit der gleichen Mailadresse erneut anzumelden, mit der du bereits angemeldet bist, das geht nicht und ist richtig so!
Wenn du also die gleiche Mailadresse weiterhin verwenden möchtest wie gehabt, dann sollt dort auch schon eine Freischaltungsmail vom Forum lungern (hat Annett gestern oder vorgestern verschickt!) - schau auch mal im Spamordner nach, leider landen solche Mails gern in der Spambox. 

Also noch mal gründlich gefragt: Wie lautet deine Mailadresse? Ist es nun ellen******(at)orange.fr oder nicht?

An besagte Adresse schick ich soeben nochmals eine Freischaltungsmail. 

@Silvio
Mitglieder, deren Mailadresse nicht mehr funktioniert (existiert nicht mehr, oder wird nicht mehr abgerufen und ist voll weshalb dann unsere Mails zurück kommen) haben nur noch eingeschränkten Zugriff auf das Forum und Funktionen.
Das ist so gewollt, da bei aller Anonymität wenigstens eine Kontaktmöglichkeit außerhalb des Forums bestehen sollte.
Noch dazu belasten solche nicht funktionierenden Mails auch sinnlos unseren Server, wenn dieser wiederholt versucht Abo-Bestätigungen (für PNs, neue Beiträge, usw.) zu versenden... 

@Ellen
So, nun bist du gefragt.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht anmelden*

Hallo Ihr,

ich hab die Mails bekommen, die Adresse ellen......in Frankreich ist die neue und aktuelle Mail-Adresse. Aber.... es hilft alles nichts - ich komme in mein Profil nicht rein. Ich weiss nicht weiter....

Grüsse Ellen


----------



## Zuckerschniss (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht anmelden*

Hallo Leute,

hier nochmal ich...... eben hat's klick gemacht und die Registrierungs-Mail ist angekommen. Die Franzosen nehmens wohl bei allem mit der Ruhe. Ich möcht mich nochmal herzlich bedanken für die Hilfe.


----------

